# kismet ebuild?

## Kriptek

is there a ebuild for kismet (wifi network detection program) ?  if not, anyone had any sucsess compiling on gentoo?

thanx 

kriptek

----------

## nipplehead

sorry i'm writing this as my old nick. this is <latexer at gentoo dot org>

kismet most definitely works. I won't have a chance to unmask any versions of it till after the release freeze. the latest available is 2.8.1, but we also still have the 2.6.x available as well. To get it, you can do

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" emerge kismet
```

 (replacing arch w/ whatever architecture you are on, e.g. x86

----------

## ZennouRyuu

Kismet is a great app

in order to potentially save you a world of headaches (like I had with kismet) later, tell me what wireless card you have, maybe i can help.

----------

## sears

I could use a little help with kismet.  When I attempt to merge kismet, I receive a message saying that 'No message digest entry found for archive "ethereal-0.9.8.tar.bz2."'  The funny thing is that I have merged ethereal except that it is version 0.9.8-r1.  I followed the instructions for generating the ebuild digest but I have yet to have any luck.  Also for refence I am using the orinoco module.

Thanks,

Bill

----------

## nipplehead

the digest has been fixed. you can sync in about an hour and it'll be fixed.

-latexer

----------

## Kriptek

ZennouRyuu:

I have a cisco aironet 352 LMC card.

Any tips on setting it up ?

Thanx

Kriptek

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

## zojas

I'd like to use kismet on my ibook using an airport card. I tried to run it once, but it complained about missing some config files. 

the airport uses the airport, orinoco, and hermes modules, so lsmod looks like this:

```
#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: GF

tun                     5344   0

mol                    44740   0

keyspan                26916   0  (unused)

usbserial              20304   0  [keyspan]

airport                 3524   1

orinoco                33120   0  [airport]

hermes                  9024   0  [airport orinoco]

sungem                 27412   0

i2c-keywest             7072   0  (autoclean) (unused)

dmasound_pmac          64624   0

i2c-core               14288   0  [i2c-keywest dmasound_pmac]

dmasound_core          12784   0  [dmasound_pmac]

ide-scsi                9728   0

ide-cd                 29824   0

loop                   43812   3  (autoclean)

```

the wired built in ethernet is the sungem module. airport ends up as eth1.

I'd greatly appreciate hints or even links to howtos.

----------

## xpunkrockryanx

i just got kismet working with my orinoco card. since the airport card is just a repackaged orinoco (from what i understand), maybe i can help you. see if this works:

first you'll need to modify your /etc/kismet/kismet.conf file. 

1.) make sure to change the suiduser= option to include a non-root user so that kismet can drop it's root priveledges. 

2.) change the source= option to source=orinoco,ethX,Kismet. 

3.) set gps=false if you're not using gps.

4.) you might want to modify the logtemplate= option at the bottom. i set mine to %h/.kismet/logs/%n-%d-%i.%l and then created the ~/.kismet and ~/.kismet/logs directories. where ever you have the logs to must be writable by the user you set the suiduser= option to. in my case, i used my normal userid for the suiduser= option (i'm the only person that will be using kismet on this laptop).

next, you'll need to modify /etc/kismet/kismet_ui.conf. i couldn't get the client to connect to the server until i changed the default option of host=localhost:2501 to host=127.0.0.1:2501 for some reason. i don't know why it worked like that, but it did. you might try the same.

next, run "kismet_monitor -H". this will set your airport (orinoco) card into monitor mode, and the -H switch indicates that it should hop through the different channels.

finally, run "kismet", and if all goes well it should bring up the ui and start showing ap's.

-ryan

P.S. I was helped out by this howto i found through google. http://www.tipsybottle.com/technology/wireless/RedHat8-Kismet-HOWTO.shtml

----------

## latexer

 *Quote:*   

> next, you'll need to modify /etc/kismet/kismet_ui.conf. i couldn't get the client to connect to the server until i changed the default option of host=localhost:2501 to host=127.0.0.1:2501 for some reason. i don't know why it worked like that, but it did. you might try the same. 

 

Kismet is looking for a "proper" host line in /etc/hosts for the loopback device. The more elegant solution to this is to change the line in /etc/hosts to read:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost
```

Kismet will stop complaining then (about that at least)

On a side note, I finally have a kismet-cvs ebuild done. I'm not including it in the main portage tree cause I don't think it really deserves it. It's available at

http://cvs.gentoo.org/~latexer/files/kismet-cvs-2.9.1.ebuild

The devel version of kismet has better support for the more recent linux-wlan-ng drivers, as well as support for "drones"

happy war-{driving,walking,boating,skating}!

----------

## xpunkrockryanx

ahh thanks for the clarification on that. i looked at my /etc/hosts file and yeah turns out i didn't set it up properly.

----------

